# Bmw e60 Alpine & Focal with Idrive and new headunit in the glove compartment



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

This weekend I have been working on a BMW E60 (5series)
The owner wanted "hidden" SQ stereo

All speakers where replaced. 
Focal 100KRS fits perfect in front and rear.


















Little bit work to get the buttons on the steering wheel working on the new headunit witch is placed in the glove compartment. 










Frame for the headunit mounted. 









Headunit mounted. 



























Focal 33KX in a 92liter









Alcantara covers on the inside of the subwoofer box.









12mm Plexiglas


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

143lb…









Mounted in the car.









Starting on the amplifier rack for 2x Focal FPS 1.500 and 1x Focal FPS 4.160









Hidden cables for the 4channel amp.









More cabels.. 









Amplifiers mounted.









And some light.. 









Top cover


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

And then some picture of the finished build.


----------



## chiragh (Aug 19, 2009)

super nice install !! 

Can you please post some reviews about focal fps amps , as there is no reviews about them anywhere !!

thanks


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

chiragh said:


> super nice install !!
> 
> Can you please post some reviews about focal fps amps , as there is no reviews about them anywhere !!
> 
> thanks


Yes, will do that some day.

Here some better pictures.


----------

